# Breeding Cages



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

What is a good size for a breeding cage (for rollers)? Would a regular carrying cage work? What is the best design you have come across? Any suggestions? I cant afford/have room for an entire breeding loft plus I only have 2-3 pair.


----------



## wyllm (Nov 24, 2012)

Generally, it depends upon the size of the breed and, like all other things, opinions may vary. For a medium breed, it is recommended to do 24"wx12-14"hx12-14"d to give them plenty of room. I bet, for rollers, you could do 18"wx12"hx12"d. You could almost retrofit an old chest of drawers for three pair.


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

Wyllm is right, lots of ideas for the size from everyone. I built mine 24"wide,14"high and 18" deep so there would be room for 2 nests because they will lay again while raising the young. And what did a few do? They laid eggs in the smallest cranny on the floor they could find!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

just keep in mind they still need to come out of the cage to stretch and bath and take a break. if you are not able to do that then the bigger the better, they would be in there for a months from before the eggs are layed to just weaned young. I would not put a pair of pigeons in anything smaller than 36x36.


----------



## wyllm (Nov 24, 2012)

pigeonjim said:


> Wyllm is right!


I'm saving this post, somebody said I "was right"!  That's a whole lot better than being told, "you're just not right." I can't believe Jim's birds would have the AUDACITY to nest where he didn't want them to.  When it comes to designing breeding cages, I get very technical in measurement and amenity. I have one design, in Excel, that is basically two 24" cubes. These would be mating suites, I guess, and perhaps too large in a 24x48 total size. I could probably get it done with a little redesign to get three holes,16wx18dx18h to keep the same overall length or redesign for a 6' length, three holes 24wx18dx14h.

All in all, it's taking minimums and adapting to space and needs. I have three pair and like the ide of a lateral set of mating cages. Else, I might look at a tower design. 

Sketch some ideas out on paper to see what works for you.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your inputs. I called up a racing buddy pf mine and hes gonna see about gettin a couple breeding cages made up for me by his friend. I liked his design when I saw his setup. I think its 24"x24"x24" but im not sure as of yet. Had a lil door with slats and feeding/drinking area..double tiers. Pretty neat ill keep you posted.


----------

